# Transit spare wheel removal



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

can anyone help- the problem is I went to check the spare tyre on our burstner nexxo on a transit chassis, crawled under the van but how the hell does that spare come off. cant find any type of winder to lower it down. :? 

Alan


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

sorry cant help but at least you have one, mt transit basecame with acan of tyre weld and a compressor thingy, never even looked at the compressor ,perhaps I can blow my tyres up instead of going to the garage everytime,better go and look at it !!


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

On our transit (panel van) there is a wind down bolt head (same head as wheel nuts so you use the wheel nut wrench) on the lower sill of the rear door about 2/3rds of the way across the rear of the van (nearer to right hand side than left).

Presumably on your van there is some sort of equivalent. Hope this helps.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the same problem on our Euramobil so I will start looking in locker spaces. Neil


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

On my Mk 7 the jack etc is in a cubby hole in the off side front foot well. 
The gubbins you need should be in there as well. It faces you as you look at the base of the seat.

I suspect that this is the same on the Mk 6.

The handbrake on mine partially obscures the panel that has to be removed to gain access to it.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Cronkle how do you lower the spare wheel ? I am here and the van is there so I am not wivit.


----------



## Parrotspain (Apr 12, 2009)

If it's the same as mine (Mk7) then you straighten out the three-sectioned rod and insert it into a smallish hole in the side of the body.

In our case it is about an inch across with a black plastic liner.

Thread the rod through the chassis member and the socket eventually engages with a captive nut. Turning then winds down a hawser which gently lowers the spare to the ground.

Hope this helps

P


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

neilanddot said:


> Cronkle how do you lower the spare wheel ? I am here and the van is there so I am not wivit.


Looking at the wheel carrier from behind the rear right hand wheel you should see a bolt end with a slot in it to take the end of the winding bar.

This, the winding bar, was in with my jack. With mine the jack winding tool has a bit that unfolds and fits in the slot. The part looks like a thick screw driver.

There is a hole in the skirt just behind the rear off side wheel that gives 'square' access to the winch mechanism.

I can't help feeling that I have described this badly. Don't hesitate to ask for clarification :?


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks every one, "FOUND IT" its a small unit on the chassis behind the o/s wheel that winds down the wheel via a cable. :lol: 

Alan


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Alan for raising the question and also everyone else I will look when I'm next with the van. Neil


----------

